# Question about fishing tackle.. kinda



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

So I saw a repeat of iFish and paul was proving he could catch a snapper using a spanner.

I was half watching it while getting my hair dyed dark red/purple by hairdresser and I laughed to myself..

And yea this is a lil rude..
But I wonder.. There are plastics and they work.. what if you used a dildo.... Just a idea....... :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Well some dude in Norway or some place like that caught a fish recently with a dildo / vibrator in its guts recently, so it could work


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

haha wow.. I wonder who through a toy out for fish to eat it lol


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

And proves the value of a vibrating lure - but was it low or high speed - and what about scent ?


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

It could work as a popper. I think there are better uses for them tho


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## missingdna (May 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

One would save money on applyin scent


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

......


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

I know it would be better used elsewhere.. I guess while I was getting my hair done I thought dirty and had a laugh at the idea..


----------



## missingdna (May 4, 2009)

Would it catch snapper?


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Just make sure you remember to remove the trebles before you put it back in your bedside drawer.


----------

